# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung >  SAT1-24h-Reportage: Oh mein Pattaya-Im Tollhaus von Thailand

## Bagsida

*"SAT 1" - 24 Stunden Reportage :*

*"Oh mein Pattaya - Im Tollhaus von Thailand"* 

*Teil 1* 
[youtube:3l2lsagk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBb_t9wraLY[/youtube:3l2lsagk]

*Teil 2*
[youtube:3l2lsagk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsSBlVFqWl0&feature=related[/youtube:3l2lsagk]

*Teil 3*
[youtube:3l2lsagk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=918jFD6dNH0&feature=related[/youtube:3l2lsagk]

*Teil 4*
[youtube:3l2lsagk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsm7KxpSIBc&feature=related[/youtube:3l2lsagk]

*Teil 5*
[youtube:3l2lsagk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSM7gaxGzIc&feature=related[/youtube:3l2lsagk]


Bagsida

----------


## schiene

läuft seit Jahren fast monatlich auf einschl.deutschen TV Sendern.

----------


## Bagsida

> läuft seit Jahren fast monatlich auf *einschl.deutschen TV Sendern*.



...und ist immer noch aktuell, besonders wenn man in Thailand so schlechten Empfang der Deutschen TV-Sender hat   ::

----------

